# Solved: Infinity Symbol in Excel Document



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

I want to insert several Infinity symbols into an Excel spreadsheet, and read that to do so one must use "ALT" followed by 2, 3, 6, and then release the "ALT" key. As I remember it, Infinity looks like a figure 8 turned on its side, but when I carry out the above routine it comes up with a letter like this: ý 
Can anyone assist me to find the correct Infinity symbol via my keyboard? (I am using Windows 7) Many thanks.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

&#8734;
Do you get the symbol when you type it elsewhere?
Do you see it in this post?

It probably has to do with the encoding you are using. I use UTF-8 for everything and can easily type those symbols, Chinese, Japanese, etc. Though not necessarily Unicode. that code page should allow you to type it.

&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;&#8734;


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

1) If I attempt to use the ALT/2,3,6/ALT routine in either Word or Excel, I get the ý symbol. 
2) Yes, I see the proper infinity symbol in your response
3) I do not understand any of your last sentence about encoding, etc., as UTF-8 means nothing to me - sorry!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

OK. Let's try an experiment. If you are on that machine now, copy one of the symbols off this page and paste it to Excel. Does it paste or turn to a <whatever that is>?

Look in the settings for an option to set a code page or whether to usnicode. The symbol is a Unicode symbol. The option would probably be in the advanced section of language options, where you may see English written in a box or something similar.

Does the symbol appear in any other programs you have, like Word, or can you paste it on this page now?


----------



## dougglos (Nov 30, 2007)

I have copied one of the symbols from your last post to an Excel document, and it shows the correct symbol for Infinity. (An 8 on its side). Your second paragraph is beyond my knowledge, I'm afraid, so can I not simply save the one I have just copied on to a separate document somewhere, and call it up from there when I want the correct symbol?


----------

